# Blutiger Anfänger möchte Feedern+Spinnfischen und bittet um Erstausrüstung Tipps



## free-eagle (22. November 2011)

Hallo,

mit 39 Lenzen schramme ich vermutlich ganz knapp an der Kategorie Jungangler vorbei in Richtung Einsteiger.

Ich habe keinerlei Ahnung (außer das was man beim Sachkundenachweis erfährt und so aus Internet/Büchern) vom Angeln an sich. Die Prüfung habe ich wohl fehlerfrei! bestanden und weiss nun auch wie die Flügelstellung der Eintagsfliege in Ruhestellung aussieht....reicht aber nicht in der Praxis um nen Fisch zu fangen. 

Daher meine Frage an die Experten hier:

Wie im Betreff beschrieben interessiere ich mich für das Feederangeln. Angeln möchte ich gerne vorwiegend am Neckar, manchmal auch am Rhein. 

Fangen möchte ich Rotaugen, Brassen und als "Besonderheit" vielleicht auch Zander (sicher zu schwer für nen blutigen Anfänger mit Feederrute, aber man braucht ja Ziele...)

Am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn die Ausrüstung so gewählt wäre, dass ich auch mal damit am Rhein Feedern könnte.

Genauso möchte ich alternativ auch mal Spinnfischen ausprobieren (Hecht, Zander), ebenso am Rhein und Neckar.

Könnt ihr mir für meine Verwendung Rute, Rolle und Schnur empfehlen. Also quasi eine Zusammenstellung fürs Feedern und eine fürs Spinnfischen ?

Ich weiss auch nicht, ob es vielleicht bei der Rolle eine gibt, die für beides herhalten könnte ?? (bitte nicht gleich schlagen, falls die Frage saublöd war...).

Danke im Voraus.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## allrounderab (22. November 2011)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger möchte Feedern+Spinnfischen und bittet um Erstausrüstung Tipps*

Willkommen im Anglerboard Jürgen,

bevor man dir vernünftige Tipps geben kann solltest du uns noch einen preislichen Rahmen nennen. Ansonsten hast du schon mal deine Gewässer dazugeschrieben, was einem sehr hilft. Im Fluss, vor allem für den Rhein wirst du eine heavy Feederrute brauchen. 

Gruß
allrounderab


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. November 2011)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger möchte Feedern+Spinnfischen und bittet um Erstausrüstung Tipps*

Empfehlungen meinerseits für Feederfischen:

Rute:
Feederrute mit einem WG bis ~180/200 g
Rolle:
Solide Stationärrolle der Größe 6000 mit einer Ersatzspule (da schmeißt Du eine andere Schnurstärke drauf)
Schnur:
Monofile Schnur in der Stärke 0,28 und 0,24 (letztere für den Neckar)

Empfehlungen zum Spinnfischen:
Rute
Spinnrute mit einer Länge von 2,7m und einem WG von ~60 g
Rolle
Stationärrolle der Größe 4000
Schnur
geflochtene Schnur - Power Pro in 10 lb Tragkraft bei http://stores.ebay.de/Scissortail-Sports


----------



## free-eagle (22. November 2011)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger möchte Feedern+Spinnfischen und bittet um Erstausrüstung Tipps*

Hallo,

danke für den netten Empfang |wavey:

Also ich möchte nicht mehr als nötig ausgeben, ohne Schrott zu kaufen, aber eben auch keine Profi Ausrüstung die bei mir Anfänger wohl Perlen vor die Säue wäre..

Ich dachte so an einen Preisbereich von 150.- - 200,- Euro für das Feederangelset und nochmal in etwa das gleiche für das Spinnangelset. 

Anfangen möchte ich aber erstmal im Neckar, ich denke das wird für mich, für den Einsteig jedenfalls, wohl besser sein.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## free-eagle (22. November 2011)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger möchte Feedern+Spinnfischen und bittet um Erstausrüstung Tipps*

Tausend Dank schonmal an Denni_Lo, dass ist ja schon recht konkret und damit kann ich ja schon mal auf die Suche bei den Händlern gehen!!!! Klasse!

Freue mich aber natürlich auch, falls noch jemand weitere Tipps bzgl. ob Rolle mit/ohne? Freilauf oder sogar schon ein Markentipp hätte ?


----------



## allrounderab (22. November 2011)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger möchte Feedern+Spinnfischen und bittet um Erstausrüstung Tipps*

da hast du ja schon ein ordentliches Budget, so viel wirst du gar nicht brauchen denke ich.

Als Feederrute würde ich dir diese in 4,2 Meter empfehlen, mal sehen ob sich noch jemand meldet und bestätigt, dass diese auch für den Rhein ausreicht.

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...nger-spirit-mp1-heavy-feeder-ruten/detail.jsf

Rolle ist Geschmackssache, ich persönlich würde dir zu einer Freilaufrolle raten. Schaue mal nach den Okumas oder den Shimanomodellen. Also da kommst du mit 100 bis 120€ hin und hast mit Sicherhet keinen Schrott.

Spinnausrüstung, ganz heikles Thema, da wirst du sehr viele unterschiedliche Meinungen hören. Da musst du wißen was dir wichtiger bzw. teurer sein darf, die Rolle oder die Rute.


----------



## welsstipper (22. November 2011)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger möchte Feedern+Spinnfischen und bittet um Erstausrüstung Tipps*

als feederrute kann ich dir eine brwoning empfehlen ... habe ich mir auch angeschaut auch eine gekauft, nur leider ist ne andere angekommen... macht aber nichts die falsche rute kostet locker das 3 fache ;-) und liegt mir noch besser in der hand...

also am rhein wie gesagt ne heavy feeder, umsolänger um so besser meine meinung ... da du durch die länge der strömung viel schnur entziehen kannst... ich habe 3,90 und 4,20 ruten am rhein im einsatz mit 180 gr wurfgewicht dazu habe ich 3000er rollen von shimano .... 

die browning ruten liegen preislich so zwischen 30 - 50 € das stück... das ist noch ok wie ich finde... die rollen ebenso auch ca 40 - 50 das stück... 

es gibt sicherlich besseres aber für mich als gelegenheitsangler schon doch sehr teuer und qualitativ doch schon recht hochwertig wie ich finde... 

zum spinnfischen kann ich nicht viel sagen habe zwar 3 ruten wobei nur 1 geefischt wird ist eine black bull von cormoran ... und ne red arc rolle ... 

die rolle ist ne granate wie ich finde die rute ok ... ich möchte mir trotzdem was neues zulegen .... 

hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen ... 

browning ambitation oder so heißte die feederrute


----------



## welsstipper (22. November 2011)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger möchte Feedern+Spinnfischen und bittet um Erstausrüstung Tipps*

ist auch ne gute wahl

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...nger-spirit-mp1-heavy-feeder-ruten/detail.jsf

ich habe denn laden direkt vor der tür und habe mich aber eher hier für entschieden... die ist wesendlich strafer wie ich finde 

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...ing-ambition-power-xh-feeder-ruten/detail.jsf


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. November 2011)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger möchte Feedern+Spinnfischen und bittet um Erstausrüstung Tipps*

Für den Neckar/Feederangelset:

Bei 150-200 €/Kombo geht einiges, da sollte sogar das Kleinzeug dabei sein (Futterkörbe gehen auf Dauer ins Geld bei Verlusten)

Rute:
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...nger-spirit-mp1-heavy-feeder-ruten/detail.jsf


Rolle:
http://www.derangelshop.com/product...wa-emcast-evo-carp-5500-ab---270m-0-45mm.html

Schnur:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/YO-ZURI-HYBR...515?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519bd866ab


Haken:http://www.ebay.de/itm/10-x-Profi-B...rt_Haken_Vorfächer_Wirbel&hash=item518f9bf0bd

http://www.ebay.de/itm/10-x-Profi-B...rt_Haken_Vorfächer_Wirbel&hash=item518f9bf110

http://www.ebay.de/itm/10-x-Profi-B...rt_Haken_Vorfächer_Wirbel&hash=item518f9bf195

Körbe:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/20-Futterkor...613762473?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item43a9ee19a9

Vorfachmaterial:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sunline-Vorf...t_Angelsport_Angelschnüre&hash=item2a0be778b4

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sunline-Vorf...t_Angelsport_Angelschnüre&hash=item2a0be77d73

Dazu noch ein Futteral: 
http://www.derangelshop.com/product...futteral-rutentasche---1-50m---3-faecher.html

einen Kescher mit gummiertem Netz (leicht zu reinigen und stinkt nicht) 
http://www.angelmeile.com/Paladin-Unterfangkescher-gummiert

und ein anständiges Dreibein als Auflage
http://www.derangelshop.com/product_info.php?info=p460_browning-feeder-tripod.html

€dit: die Shops sind nur zufällig ausgewählt, habe keine Aktien an denen, wollte nur zeigen was ich nehmen würde. Bei Scissortailsports habe ich keine Aktien dran, kan aber bestätigen dass der seinen Job gut macht und bei seinen Preisen andere (auch deutsche Shops) noch lange verbessern müssen, gleiches gillt für www.derangelshop.com

BTW: nicht an der Tragkraft der Hauptschnur stören lassen, das ist die reale Knotenbruchlast, das ganze hat noch mindesten 1 kg Reserve mit Knoten und mehr braucht man eigentlich nicht bzw. baut man sowieso nicht auf, gerade mit dem langen Hebel der Rute...


----------



## free-eagle (22. November 2011)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger möchte Feedern+Spinnfischen und bittet um Erstausrüstung Tipps*

Ich bin, kurzgesagt, absolut beeindruckt!!!!!! 
So klasse Rückmeldungen, so schnell und dann auch noch so ausführlich. Das habe ich in anderen Foren zu ganz anderen Themenbereichen schon ganz anders erlebt! 

Ich kann echt nur sagen : VIELEN DANK!!!!!!!!! Ihr seid ne Hammer Hilfe!


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. November 2011)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger möchte Feedern+Spinnfischen und bittet um Erstausrüstung Tipps*

Hier noch eine gute Montage, die Schlaufe bindest Du aus der Hauptschnur:

http://www.weserstrand-bremen.de/angeln/schlaufenmontage/schlaufenmontage.htm

Keine Sorge, richtig gebunden verheddert sich da sehr selten was (1x*300 Würfe)


----------



## Bentham (22. November 2011)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger möchte Feedern+Spinnfischen und bittet um Erstausrüstung Tipps*



free-eagle schrieb:


> Ich bin, kurzgesagt, absolut beeindruckt!!!!!!
> So klasse Rückmeldungen, so schnell und dann auch noch so ausführlich. Das habe ich in anderen Foren zu ganz anderen Themenbereichen schon ganz anders erlebt!
> 
> Ich kann echt nur sagen : VIELEN DANK!!!!!!!!! Ihr seid ne Hammer Hilfe!



Ein bisschen kommt es aber auch drauf an, *wo* am Rhein/Neckar du angeln willst. Entsprechend können 180g Wurfgewicht (Spirit One) am Rhein zu wenig und am Neckar zu viel sein.

Am besten du hängst dich an erfahrene Angler in deiner Region dran. Die können dir am besten sagen, welche Geschirr du bei dir zu Hause benötigst.

(wobei ich nicht sagen möchte, dass die Empfehlungen hier schlecht waren!)


----------



## Bentham (22. November 2011)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger möchte Feedern+Spinnfischen und bittet um Erstausrüstung Tipps*

Die Rolle von Denni_lo halte ich übrigens für eine schlechte Wahl. Schau dir alleine mal die Schnurfassung an...

Dann doch eher eine Feederrolle; sogar für weniger Geld:
http://www.amazon.de/Browning-0113-060-BROWNING-EXTREME/dp/B0013JZ728


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. November 2011)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger möchte Feedern+Spinnfischen und bittet um Erstausrüstung Tipps*



Bentham schrieb:


> Ein bisschen kommt es aber auch drauf an, *wo* am Rhein/Neckar du angeln willst. Entsprechend können 180g Wurfgewicht (Spirit One) am Rhein zu wenig und am Neckar zu viel sein....


180 g ist schon oke für den Rhein, mehr braucht man nur in praller Strömung an der Fahrrinne, wobei hier meist auch die Form des Korbes ausschlaggebend ist, die "Speed" Körbe sind nicht so anfällig gegen die Strömung die die Standardkörbe.

Die Spirit One wird auch den Neckar packen, entscheident ist die Spitze, man kann zwar 180 g abziehen aber muß man nicht, die Rute lädt sich bereits gut mit 30 g Korb + Futter (~50g je nach Korbgröße) auf und erreicht gute Weiten.



Bentham schrieb:


> Die Rolle von Denni_lo halte ich übrigens für eine schlechte Wahl. Schau dir alleine mal die Schnurfassung an......



Schön für Dich, die Rolle ist solide und für die WGs die hier zusammenkommen bestens geeignet und seit wann beurteilt man die Quali der Rolle an der Schnurfassung, noch nie was von Unterfüttern mit billiger Schnur gehörrt? 
Es kommt darauf an dass die Rolle solide ist und auch Dauerbelastung ab kann, das kann die Daiwa. Die Browning kenne ich nicht, kann daher auch nichts zu der sagen. Ich habe dem TE nie gesagt dass er das ganze an anderen Ufer ablegen soll. Ich angele beim Feedern meist in max 30 m Entfernung und komme bestens mit der Schnurfassung von ~500 m 0,28er klar. Tatsächlich habe ich aber ~300 m der eigentlichen Schnur drauf, der Rest ist mit 0,35er 10€ für 3km unterfüttert.


----------



## Bentham (22. November 2011)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger möchte Feedern+Spinnfischen und bittet um Erstausrüstung Tipps*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> 180 g ist schon oke für den Rhein, mehr braucht man nur in praller Strömung an der Fahrrinne, wobei hier meist auch die Form des Korbes ausschlaggebend ist, die "Speed" Körbe sind nicht so anfällig gegen die Strömung die die Standardkörbe.
> 
> Die Spirit One wird auch den Neckar packen, entscheident ist die Spitze, man kann zwar 180 g abziehen aber muß man nicht, die Rute lädt sich bereits gut mit 30 g Korb + Futter (~50g je nach Korbgröße) auf und erreicht gute Weiten.
> 
> ...



Solide mag sie sein, aber für den Zweck garantiert nicht optimal. 180g reicht locker für den Neckar. Ich hätte eher die Befürchtung, dass die Rute zu schwer ist auf Dauer. Und *hier* reichen die 180g eben nicht aus im Rhein. Darum frage ich ja, wo er angeln will. Kein Angriff gegen dich Denni.


----------



## Mr_Willson (22. November 2011)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger möchte Feedern+Spinnfischen und bittet um Erstausrüstung Tipps*

hallo...
ich hab mir die xedion feederangel gekauft... 3,75 auf 4,20 erweiterbar.
da ich auch enz,neckar und rhein gehen möchte.

http://www.angeltest.com/cms/?p=200

http://www.raubfisch-jagd.de/online...tqs/44_107/id/4581?man_ref=xml_base.google.de

rolle hab ich die mal dazu gekauft... den shop kann ich nur empfehlen!

http://www.fishernator.com/rollen-6/freilaufrolle-7/baitrunner-dl-6000-ra


----------



## raini08 (27. November 2011)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger möchte Feedern+Spinnfischen und bittet um Erstausrüstung Tipps*

Hallo Blutiger Anfänger Ich bin 54 jahre und habe kein problem damit zuzugeben das ich ein neu/wiedereinsteiger 
bin also mach dir kein kopf deswegen . Auch die " ALTEN ANFÄNGER " haben mal klein angefangen ,und wurden groß
bis bald raini:vik:|wavey:#6|kopfkrat:m


----------



## free-eagle (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger möchte Feedern+Spinnfischen und bittet um Erstausrüstung Tipps*

Hi,

ich wollte mich nochmals kurz melden und würde gerne nochmals um euren Rat bitten....

Mittlerweile habe ich, so denke ich, ziemlich viel zusammen was ich fürs Angeln brauche. 
Einiges von euch Empfohlenes habe ich natürlich auch schon besorgt (Kescher, Tasche, allerhand Zubehör). 

Bei den empfohlenen Ruten und Rollen habe ich nur deswegen noch nicht zugeschlagen, weil ich von einem "pensionierten" Fischer, der vor 2-3 Jahren mit dem Angeln aufgehört hat, überraschend einiges "vererbt" bekam. Er wollte einfach etwas aufäumen und jemand der Spaß am Angeln hat das Zeug weitergeben. 

Leider kann ich nicht ganz einordnen, ob da vielleicht noch was sinnvolles dabei ist (Grundfischen, Feedern und Spinnen waren ja eigentlich meine Interessen) und welche der Ruten zu welche der Rollen, zu welchen Zweck am besten passen würde. 

Die Sachen sehen sehr gepflegt aus, die Sportex Ruten fast wie neu.

Wäre nett, wenn ihr bei Gelegenheit mal ein Blick darauf werfen könntet:

Ruten:

1.Sportex TurboSpin 6 SP3016, 100-150gr, 10ft.
2.Sportex TurboSpin 5 SP3013, 60gr., 10ft.
3.Dega Phantom Formel 1 Feeder, 3,60m, 60gr.
4.DAM Superleicht Match Spezial, 5m, 2-15gr., Aktion 30,
5.Dynamic Karpfen, 3,60m, 60gr., 2lbs
6.DAM Carbonmesh Special, 5,80m, 2-15gr.
7.Kunnan Graphite, 2 oder 3,30m?, 20-50gr? (schlecht ablesbar).

Rollen:

1. Shimano 5010 Aero 5-7.5 Baitrunner, 0.30-260, 0.35-210, 0.40-130
2. Quantum E2-4, 240/8, 200/10, 160/12
3. DAM Quick CDi250 4.8 : 1, 0.30/260 / 0.40/140 / 0.50/100
4. Mitchell 60SP Performance (leider keine weiteren Angaben gescheit ablesbar...)

Wäre echt nett, falls ihr die Geräte kennt und eure Meinung dazu kurz schreiben könntet. Vielleicht auch, wie man dies am besten kombiniert. 

Auf den Rollen ist zwar auch Schnur darauf, teilweise monofile, teilweise multifile.
Aber ich kann ja auch neue Schnur darauf ziehen lassen, je nachdem welche Zusammenstellung am sinnvollsten wäre. 
Vielleicht wäre der Schnurwechsel nach 3 Jahren auch sinnvoll ? 
Welche Stärke die aufgewickelte Schnur hat, kann ich ja vermutlich eh nicht mehr rausfinden ?

Danke vorab. 

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Janussi (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger möchte Feedern+Spinnfischen und bittet um Erstausrüstung Tipps*

Moin! Da hast Du ja ein paar schöne sachen abbekommen!! Schon die beiden Sportex Ruten sind allerbests Geschirr zum Spinnfischen. Habe selber mehrere Modelle.Darunter auch ältere schon einige Jahre. Zu den anderen Ruten kann ich nix sagen. Aber die Shimano Rollen sind auch sehr gutes Material.
Die Baitrunner in der 5500 Größe kannst du zum Anfang glatt zum Feedern verwenden. Auch wenn jetzt einige aufstöhnen werden|krach:. Die alte Schnur solltest ddu auf jeden Fall runterschmeissen und in neue investieren!! Geflochtene kannst Du, sofern die schnur noch i.O. ist, evtl. noch als Schnur zum unterfüttern beim neu bespulen verwenden|supergri. Es wrden betimmt Leute da sein, die Dir auch zu den anderen Sachen was sagen können. 
Also- viel spaß am wasser & n" fettes Petri Heil |supergri#a


----------



## fr@nk60 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger möchte Feedern+Spinnfischen und bittet um Erstausrüstung Tipps*

Hallo Jürgen,
zu deiner Frage zur Feederrute, Rolle und Schnur folgendes von mir.

Rute:
Ich möchte dir die Fox Horizon Extrem Feeder FX1 empfehlen. Die ist 4,25m lang, hat ein Wurfgewicht von 150gr., zwei Feedertips für Stillwasser und zwei Feedertips für Fließgewässer.
Am Neckar wirst du mit der Rute sicherlich klar kommen, am Rhein zwischen den Buhnen auch. Willst du am Rhein an der Strömungskante oder darüber hinaus fischen kommt die FX1 an ihre Grenzen, da braucht es mehr Wurfgewicht.
Eine Feederrute mit 150gr. Wurfgewicht wird auch als die universellste aller Feederruten angesehen. Mit der kannst du auch mal auf Zander ansitzen.

Rolle:
Ich nehme zum Feedern, egal ob Stillwasser oder Fließwasser nur noch Freilaufrollen. Ich schätze es sehr durch umschalten in den Freilauf zu viel aufgenommene Schnur wieder frei geben zu können. Mit einer normalen Stationärrolle musst du den Schnurfangbügel öffnen. Mit etwas Ungeschick springen durch die Spannung mehrere Schnurspulungen von der Rolle.
Im Fließwasser kann ich über den Freilauf den Korb in der Futterspur treiben lassen.
Achte beim Kauf auf den Schnureinzug. Dieser sollte nicht zu knapp bemessen sein. Liegen mal 80m Schnur im Wasser und du musst diese immer wieder einholen, wirst du merken warum.
Ein starkes Getriebe ist nicht von Nachteil.

Schnur:
Ich habe auf meiner Rolle fürs Flussfeedern ein dünne Geflochtene mit monofiler Unterwicklung.
Auf der Rolle fürs Stillwasser eine dünne Monofile mit monofiler Unterwicklung.

Meine Ausrüstung:

Flussfeedern:
-Fox Horizone Extrem Feeder FX3, 200gr. WG
-Quantum Radical BR 1060

Fluss- und Stillwasserfeedern:
-Fox Horizone Extrem Feeder FX1, 150gr. WG
-Quantum Radical BR 1060 od. Quantum Radical Heat 1060

Stillwasserfeedern:
- Shimano Beastmaster, 110gr. WG
- Rhino DF Feeder, 100gr. WG
- Quantum Radical Heat 1060


Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas weiter helfen.

P.S.
Die Fox Ruten sind hochpreisig, allerdings gibt es einen Shop der die FX1 gerade im Ausverkauf hat.


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger möchte Feedern+Spinnfischen und bittet um Erstausrüstung Tipps*



free-eagle schrieb:


> ...
> Ruten:
> 
> 1.Sportex TurboSpin 6 SP3016, 100-150gr, 10ft.
> ...


1 Schwere Spinnrute, wahrscheinlich zum Spinnfischen auf Hechte mit großen Ködern eingesetzt worden. Kann sie auch weiterhin

2 Mittlere Spinnrute, ideal für Rhein und andere Binnengewässer

3 Kenne die Rute nicht, aber 60 g ist was für Stillwasser oder sehr langsame Strömung, so mit ~30-40 g Körben.

4 Posenrute mir Fast durchgehender Aktion

5 Leichte Karpfenrute mit etwa 50 g WG

6 Bologneserute wahrscheinlich, auch gut zum Posenfischen geeignet

7 Schwingspitzenrute? Kenne Kunnan nicht



free-eagle schrieb:


> ...
> Rollen:
> 
> 1. Shimano 5010 Aero 5-7.5 Baitrunner, 0.30-260, 0.35-210, 0.40-130
> ...


1 Schnur runter und gegen neue Mono ersetzen, fertig ist die Sache
2 Schnur runter und mit geflochtener Schnur ausstatten und an die #2 der Ruten schrauben
3 Schnur runter und gegen 0,18er Mono ersetzen und an eine der Posenruten schrauben
4 Altes Schätzchen, kp ob die noch fischbar ist, für die Vitrine ist die aber allemal gut zu gebrauchen.


----------



## free-eagle (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger möchte Feedern+Spinnfischen und bittet um Erstausrüstung Tipps*

Klasse. Vielen Dank. Dann kann ich am Samstag gleich losziehen und mit Schnur drauf machen lassen.

d.h. 

die Shimano Rolle mit Mono Schnur für Rute 1 ?
die Quantum Rolle mit Multi für Rute 2 ?
die DAM sagtest du ja, für die Posenrute(n).

die 3. Rute (Feeder) könnte ich ja mal am Neckar versuchen, da ist die Strömung nicht so stark ? Welche Rolle sollte ich dafür nehmen ?


So wie es aussieht, fehlt mir dann wohl nur noch eine gescheite Feeder Rute, da würde ich dann eine der bereits von Dir vorgeschlagene dazu kaufen, die http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...nger-spirit-mp1-heavy-feeder-ruten/detail.jsf 

Ist dafür noch eine der alten Rollen zu gebrauchen oder sollte ich auch hier noch ne neue holen ?

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger möchte Feedern+Spinnfischen und bittet um Erstausrüstung Tipps*

Für das Heavy Feedern würde ich eine Rolle der Größe 6000 nehmen, für die Leichte Feeder würde ich am Anfang die Baitrunner hernehmen.

Rute und Rolle kombiniert:

Rolle 1 an Rute 1, 3 und 5 
Rolle 2 an Rute 2
Rolle 3 an rute 4 und 6

Würde mir aber mit der Zeit jeweils eine Rolle pro Rute zulegen.

Hier meine Empfehlung für die Heavy Feeder:

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalogue/products/view/25410/37


----------



## Moricce (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger möchte Feedern+Spinnfischen und bittet um Erstausrüstung Tipps*

Hi an alle 
 Hatte mir überlegt eventuell bei Askari Die ``Sänger Startec Tx Feeder`` zu kaufen(Für 25,99 Euro ,3,60 Meter lang und hat 0-150 Gramm WG)
 Habe nun aber endeckt, das diese in der Revelanz ganz weit hinten steht.
 Habe mich also umgeschaut und habe die ``Browning Ambition Feeder`` endeckt, welche schon fast komplett ausverkauft ist)
 (Für 27,99 Euro ,3,30 Meter lang und hat 0-90 Gramm WG)


 Also frage an euch: Welche Rute soll ich nehmen?

 Danke für jede Antwort


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger möchte Feedern+Spinnfischen und bittet um Erstausrüstung Tipps*

Wie meinst Du das mit der Relevanz?

Wo willst Du angeln, wie willst Du angeln, das sind die richtigen Fragen um helfen zu können.


----------



## Moricce (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger möchte Feedern+Spinnfischen und bittet um Erstausrüstung Tipps*

Mit der Revelanz meinte ich die Beliebtheit:m

Wollte mal den Method Feeder ausprobieren.

Als einsatzgebiet sehe ich eher einen See bzw. Weiher vor


----------



## Denni_Lo (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger möchte Feedern+Spinnfischen und bittet um Erstausrüstung Tipps*

Aha, nun gut ist eben wirklich eine Rute die sehr günstig ist aber viel leistet, wobei man im Askari Angebot wirklich gut wegkommt, normalerweise liegt die Rute im 60€ Bereich.

Method Feeder mit 90 g WG kommt man dabei in den meisten Fällen gut weg. Also eine Feedeerrute mit einem WG um die 90/110 g wäre schon das oberste für Stillgewässer, eine "Method Rod" muß es definitiv nicht sein. Die Sänger Heavy Feeder wäre aber auch derbe überdimensioniert für den Zweck, die Sänger Startec ebenfalls, die Browning Ambition würde sehr gut rein passen


----------



## free-eagle (6. März 2012)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger möchte Feedern+Spinnfischen und bittet um Erstausrüstung Tipps*

Hi,

nun habe ich der einfachheithalber und wetterbedingt doch erstmal mit Spinnfischen begonnen. 
Was soll ich sagen, ich habe absolut Gefallen daran gefunden! Hätt ich gar nicht so gedacht.

Für den Anfang hatte ich am Neckar die DAM Rolle mit Multischnur genutzt mit der Sportex TurboSpin5 (3,00m, 60gr wg). Probiert habe ich es mit Gufis und kleineren Mepps. Vor der Schonzeit auf Hecht und Zander.

Jetzt möchte ich aber wegen der Hechtschonzeit nicht auf "Spinnen" verzichten und interessiere mich auf Barsch zu gehen. Rapfen soll es angeblich auch welche geben.

Ich nehme aber an, dass dafür meine o.g. alte Rute nicht sonderlich geeignet ist?

Ich habe eine SPORTEX Black Pearl BR 2402 im Auge, die hat 2,40m und 40g WG. Wäre diese besser geeignet für kleine GuFis? oder sollte ich lieber eine längere und leichtere nehmen?

Könnt ihr zu eurer Rutenempfehlung auch eine Rolle mitempfehlen?
Ich habe zwar ältere Rollen "geerbt" möchte aber auch irgendwie selbst was neueres erwerben.

Danke vorab nochmals (alles zum Feedern habe ich aber nun dank euch zusammen).

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## alisan (20. März 2012)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger möchte Feedern+Spinnfischen und bittet um Erstausrüstung Tipps*

Hallo, kannst Dir ja mal ne Berkley Cherrywood anschauen, die gibts in verschiedenen Varianten.
In welchem Preissegment, sollte die Rute denn überhaupt sein?
Gruß


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. März 2012)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger möchte Feedern+Spinnfischen und bittet um Erstausrüstung Tipps*

Die Sportex sollte für Gufis bis 10 cm an 14g Kopf geeignet sein. Für Barsche wären GuFis von 5-8 cm im Saisonstart oprimaler laufen. Als Rolle würdest Du wieviel ausgeben wollen?


----------



## free-eagle (20. März 2012)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger möchte Feedern+Spinnfischen und bittet um Erstausrüstung Tipps*

Hi,

danke für eure Antworten, zu den Preisvorstellungen:

also als Rolle dachte ich so an maximal 60.- - 70.- Euro....
für die Rute wollte ich ebenfalls um die 60.- - 70.- Euro investieren allerdings würde ich die Sportex Black Pearl 2,4 und 40gr. quasi umsonst bekommen können...eine Sportex 3,0 mit 60g habe ich schon.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## FisherMan66 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger möchte Feedern+Spinnfischen und bittet um Erstausrüstung Tipps*

60,- bis 70,- € ?

Ganz klar: BlackArc 3000-er Größe oder Ryobi Applause in gleicher Größe.

Langlebig, robust, top Bremse, gute Schnurverlegung, Vollmetall-Body. Super P/L-Verhältnis :m


----------



## Taxidermist (20. März 2012)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger möchte Feedern+Spinnfischen und bittet um Erstausrüstung Tipps*



> Zitat von *free-eagle*
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


Bei der zweiten Rute wird es sich um eine Sportex HM TurboSpin 3 (20-60gr.) handeln,welche ich schon ewig als Spinnrute fische.
Die Turbospin 5 hat dagegen 100gr. Wurfgewicht!
Du kannst mit der Rute eigentlich alle Kunstköder fischen, nur eben keine
Gummis, denn bedingt durch ihre parabolisch ausgelegte Aktion, merkt man diese nicht ausreichend.
Die Rute verträgt übrigens etwa 80gr. Wurfgewicht, weil Sportex damals
mit dem WG eher untertrieben hat!
Die andere Sportex Rute (150gr.) halte ich für Wallertauglich und damit kannst du getrost am Neckar oder Rhein den Bartelträgern nachstellen.
Die Ruten sind bedingt durch ihren hohen Epoxidanteil fast unzerbrechlich
und inzwischen von einigen Spezies gesucht.
Vergleichbares wird heute nicht mehr gebaut!

Jürgen


----------



## free-eagle (20. März 2012)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger möchte Feedern+Spinnfischen und bittet um Erstausrüstung Tipps*

Wahnsinn. Danke, Du hattest recht. Die Zahl war ein wenig abgeschrubbt, is tatsächlich eine TurboSpin 3 mit 60gr.
Aber sonst ist sie so gut wie unbenutzt, war also ein echter Glücksgriff.

Würde für leichteres Spinnfischen es Sinn machen jetzt noch eine Sportex BlackPeark mit 2,40 und 40gr zuzulegen?

Ich fische vorwiegend am Neckar und demnächst am Rhein.
Köder, Gummifische, kleinere Mepps. 

Zielfische: Zander, Barsch, Rapfen und Hecht

Ich würde mir dann noch eine 3000er Rolle zulegen, vielleicht auch 4000er (was wäre denn für meinen Fall besser?), die empfohlene Spro Black Arc find ich ganz nett, danke auch an Fisherman.

Kann das sein, dass die empfohlene Berkley sündhaft teuer ist? Hab irgendwas von 300.- gelesen, ich denke das wär für mich Anfänger nicht so sinnvoll. Leider ist ja die Sportex Black Pearl, wie Denni Lo schreibt, vermutlich schon zu schwer (40gr) oder bezog sich das auf die vorhandene Sportex mit 60gr?


----------



## Taxidermist (20. März 2012)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger möchte Feedern+Spinnfischen und bittet um Erstausrüstung Tipps*



> Würde für leichteres Spinnfischen es Sinn machen jetzt noch eine Sportex BlackPeark mit 2,40 und 40gr zuzulegen?





> Die Sportex sollte für Gufis bis 10 cm an 14g Kopf geeignet sein. Für  Barsche wären GuFis von 5-8 cm im Saisonstart oprimaler laufen. Als Rolle würdest Du wieviel ausgeben wollen?


Da kannst du Denni Lo ruhig glauben, er gehört sicher nicht zu den Dummschwätzern hier!



> Ich würde mir dann noch eine 3000er Rolle zulegen, vielleicht auch 4000er (was wäre denn für meinen Fall besser?), die empfohlene Spro Black Arc find ich ganz nett, danke auch an Fisherman.


Und dies hier ist ebenso ein brauchbarer Tipp,wobei eine 4000er Rolle eher auch an die 60gr. Sportex passen würde.Da es normalerweise eine Ersatzspule zu den Rollen gibt, kannst du sie für die Sportex turbo spin, sowie auch für die Black Pearl benutzen.
So kannst du z.B. eine 6-7Kg Geflochtene für die Black Pearl und eine 10Kg für die Turbo Spin 3 aufspulen!

Jürgen


----------



## free-eagle (21. März 2012)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger möchte Feedern+Spinnfischen und bittet um Erstausrüstung Tipps*

Tausend Dank euch allen. 
Der Rollentipp ist Klasse, ich werde mir dann die 4000er zulegen.

Und sorry wenn das missverständlich rüber kam, natürlich glaube ich das was Denni Lo schreibt, er hat mir schon mehrmals super weitergeholfen, ich wusste nur nicht ob seine Antwort sich auf die Sportex Black Pearl oder meine alte Sportex TurboSpin3 bezog, nur deswegen meine Rückfrage. 

Viele Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. März 2012)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger möchte Feedern+Spinnfischen und bittet um Erstausrüstung Tipps*

Ich meinte schon die Black Pearl. die kann man auch zum Barschangeln einsetzen, zumindest in der von Dir genannten WG Klasse, aber GuFis sind nicht zwingend die einzigen Köder. Ich würde Dir empfehlen eine Auswahl an Ködern zuzulegen. 

Wobbler von 6-8 cm
Spinner in Größe 3
GuFis in 5-10 cm
Den Klassiker: FZ Blinker

Damit läßt sich einiges anstellen und man deckt alle Wassertiefen gut ab.


----------



## steppi68 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger möchte Feedern+Spinnfischen und bittet um Erstausrüstung Tipps*



free-eagle schrieb:


> Tausend Dank euch allen.
> Der Rollentipp ist Klasse, ich werde mir dann die 4000er zulegen.
> 
> Und sorry wenn das missverständlich rüber kam, natürlich glaube ich das was Denni Lo schreibt, er hat mir schon mehrmals super weitergeholfen, ich wusste nur nicht ob seine Antwort sich auf die Sportex Black Pearl oder meine alte Sportex TurboSpin3 bezog, nur deswegen meine Rückfrage.
> ...



Hallo free-eagle, Darf ich dir mal ein vorschlag machen, ich angel mit einer (  DAM - Super Natural Tele 60 - 2,40m - Carbonrute) und habe eine Rolle (Shimano Catana 4000 RA STATIONÄRROLLE ANGELROLLE ROLLE ...)was besseres gibt es nicht .Ich als Frau finde sie auch nicht schwer geh damit den ganzen tag Angeln.:vik::vik:war nur ein guter Tip.mfg|rolleyes


----------



## free-eagle (14. August 2012)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger möchte Feedern+Spinnfischen und bittet um Erstausrüstung Tipps*

So nun hab ich auch etwas Praxis am Wasser ergattern können und verschiedene Techniken ausprobieren. Dabei waren eure Tipps wirklich sehr hilfreich.

So habe ich auf die alte Shimano Rolle erstmal die alte geflochtene runter und diese mit monofiler Schnur füllen lassen (Stroft 0,25er fürs Feedern, was ich allerdings nur einmal probiert habe)

Dann mein Lieblingsbereich: Spinnfischen:
Hierzu habe ich von der alten Quantum die Mono abgezogen und diese mit Spiderwire CR 0,17er Geflochtene beziehen lassen.

Diese nutze ich an der alten Sportex 60gr. mit Spinnern der Größe 3-5 auf Hecht (noch kein Erfolg...) und Gufis (diese merkt man aber nicht sonderlich gut)

desweiteren habe ich weiter eine uralte Sportex Telerute geerbt (Telstar 2902 - 2,90m und 5-30gr.). Da passt die leichte Quantum Rolle irgendwie noch besser.
Damit habe ich mal pobiert mit 2er Spinner und noch kleineren Gufis auf Barsche zu gehen. Mit Erfolg. Meine erster Fisch war somit nach 2 Kaulbarschen (zählt ja nich) zwei sehr schöne Barsche! (aus dem Neckar)

Zurzeit bin ich am Forggensee und probiere mich vom Ufer aus mit der o.g. Spinnkombo (die kleine Tele als auch die recht steife Sportex 60gr. Rute). Leider bisher ohne Erfolg...habe viele Stumper und Fehlbisse, bekomme aber keinen Fisch gehakt.....

Aber ich habe nun für mich entschieden, dass es wirklich bei der Spinnfischerei erstmal bleiben soll, allen voran auf Barsche.

Nun ist ja die ältere Tele sicher nicht das wahre und es wird Zeit auch selbst mal neues an Geschirr zuzulegen.

Hauptsächlich interessiere ich mich also für folgendes:

Barsche, vom Ufer aus. Meist Neckar, bald auch Rhein.
Fischen möchte ich mit Spinnern bis max Größe 3 (hauptsächlich 2er Mepps) und kleineren Gufis (3-6cm).

Aber ich möchte gerne auch Drop Shot und Texas Rig Techniken anwenden und ausprobieren.

Könntet ihr mir eine Kombo empfehlen von Rute und Rolle die dafür wirklich zu empfehlen ist? Der Preis sollte erstmal sekundär sein, da ich wirklich was gescheites möchte und mir sicher bin, dass diese Art des Angelns ich erstmal treu bleiben möchte und ordentlich erlernen. 

Was ich mir bisher so ausgedacht habe war eine Rute (2teilig) mit max. 2,40m länge und 5-15gr. (bspw. bin ich von einer Shimano Yasei Aori angetan)
Nun fehlt mir zB noch eine Rollenempfehlung, samt Schnurstärke (vemutlich 0,15er geflochtene...?)

Eine 4000er Rolle mit Wechselspule werde ich mir wohl, wie empfohlen für die stärkere Sportex noch zulegen (die von euch bereits wärmstens empfohlene Spro Black Arc hat es mir angetan und wird es auch werden), wenn es mal Richtung Hecht geht. 

Aber fürs Barschangeln an einer Ultra, bis leichten Rute könnte ich mir vorstellen, wäre diese weniger passend? (die andere Sportex 2402 habe ich erstmal von meiner Liste gestrichen, da die alte Tele Sportex im ähnlichen Gewichtsbereich ist).
Oder geht das auch mit der 4000er? Dann wäre diese für meine Zwecke wohl die eierlegende Wollmilchsau)? Den Tipp mit der Ersatzspule natürlich im Hinterkopf für eine schwächere Schnur. Ich frage mich halt, ob die Rolle völlig überdimensioniert für eine leichte Rute wäre oder schon noch ok? (wie ich gelesen habe hat ja auch die 3000er das gleiche Gewicht - und um das geht es ja....)

Ihr seht ich taste mich voran, benötige aber noch einige Tipps zur optimalen Kombo für einen sinnvollen Neukauf.

Zur Not müsste ich halt dann für das leichte Spinnfischen mir ne 2500er Rolle zulegen und für meine schwerere Sportex 60gr. dann die favorisierte Black Arc 4000er
Super. Am letzten Urlaubstag habe ich mir jetzt noch ne Perücke eingefangen, überleg mir ob ich die Quantum überhhaupt noch neu bespulen sollte...denke eher, dass die alte Rolle mein Sohnemann erbt, falls wir mal an einen Forellenpu.. gehen. Einfach das er mal ein bisschen mitangeln kann.

Danke vorab.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------

